# Losing signal after 1000.4 EA install



## prashp1 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello. On Sunday morning the DN tech came by and installed the 1000.4 dish. I now have 61.5, 72, 77, and 118.7.

Then Monday morning I lost 61.5 signal and there was a message on the screen saying "You don't have to call us. We are aware of this problem. Your local channels are not available. Press "Guide" and watch non-local channels."

Then Monday evening I call DN Tech Support and the tech told me to unplug the power inserter and plug it back in. After this I got my local channels back. 

But this morning I have lost the signal again.

What could be causing this issue?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

See my answer in your other post of the same exact thing.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

prashp1 said:


> Hello. On Sunday morning the DN tech came by and installed the 1000.4 dish. I now have 61.5, 72, 77, and 118.7.
> 
> Then Monday morning I lost 61.5 signal and there was a message on the screen saying "You don't have to call us. We are aware of this problem. Your local channels are not available. Press "Guide" and watch non-local channels."
> 
> ...


Please get OUT of the habit of crossposting.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

It could be one of five things seeing that it is happening on all four rcvrs.
1) You could have a bad cable between your power inserter and port 1 of the DPP44 switch causing fluctuations in voltage to the DPP44 switch.

2) Your tech might have installed a scavenged LNB or a defective one fresh out of the box.

3) What is the signal strength on 61.5? Transponder 11 should be at least in the upper 60's or lower 70's. Your dish may need to be tweaked.

4) Your tech might have installed a scavenged DPP44 switch or a defective one fresh out of the box.

If you're able to, switch cables coming from the LNB to the DPP44 switch and see if your problem continues. (Switch port 1-61.5W with another port on the DPP44) Run a check switch on one of your rcvrs to lock in the new configuration on the switch. If your problem continues, then you've excluded the DPP44 from the equation, and your problem could still be the LNB, alignment, or cable from the power inserter. If your problem stops, then you know that you have a bad port on the DPP44. Hope this helps. :icon_cool:icon_cool:icon_cool


----------

